# cryptsetup - after update can't mount drive [SOLVED]

## gent00-fun

I've upgraded cryptsetup from 1.0.6 to 1.6.0. Now can't mount encrypted drive. What can i do? Is possible to mount drive created with older version ??? Thank You in advance.

```
$ cryptsetup create data1 /dev/sda5

Enter passphrase: ...

$ mount /mnt/data1

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/data1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so

```

dmesg:

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1521994086)!

EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: group descriptors corrupted

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1521994086)!

EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: group descriptors corrupted

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1521994086)!

EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: group descriptors corrupted

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1521994086)!

EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: group descriptors corrupted

EXT3-fs (dm-1): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev dm-1.

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1521994086)!

EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: group descriptors corruptedLast edited by gent00-fun on Sat Feb 23, 2013 8:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

Since you are not using LUKS, you are preparing the volume with the default cipher, key size, etc.  These defaults may have changed.  Does it work if you explicitly specify the correct cipher and related values?

----------

## gent00-fun

I don't know which is the default cipher, parameters... :/ How to check this ?

----------

## Hu

Read the source of the old version, or try to find some old documentation that tells you.

----------

## gent00-fun

```
$ wget http://cryptsetup.googlecode.com/files/cryptsetup-1.0.6.tar.bz2

$ unp cryptsetup-1.0.6.tar.bz2

$ cd cryptsetup-1.0.6 

$ grep -R DEFAULT_CIPHER *

src/cryptsetup.c:               .cipher = opt_cipher?opt_cipher:DEFAULT_CIPHER,

src/cryptsetup.h:#define DEFAULT_CIPHER         "aes"
```

I found "aes", but i think that aes is used... 

```
$ cryptsetup status data1

/dev/mapper/data1 is active.

  type:    PLAIN

  cipher:  aes-cbc-essiv:sha256

  keysize: 256 bits

  device:  /dev/sda5

  offset:  0 sectors

  size:    390636477 sectors

  mode:    read/write

$ mount /dev/mapper/data20 /dtemp/data1

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/data20,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so

```

I don't know what to do with that... 

Any suggestion ?

----------

## gent00-fun

I did it!

```
cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-plain create data1 /dev/sda5
```

do the trick  :Smile:  Thanks for suggesion about cipher.

----------

